# Monia and Webster in NBDL (merged)



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.insidehoops.com/webster-monia-d-league-011506.shtml


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

Wow. Pretty amazing that a #6 pick in the draft would get sent down to the minors, but it's probably for the best. Webster can get in some valuable playing time and regain his confidence. When he comes back up to the big leagues, he'll be the better for it.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

For those who, like me, have paid no attention whatsoever to the NBDL until now, here is the official website of the Ft. Worth Flyers:

Website 

and here are your Ft. Worth FlyGirls:










barfo


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*



Talkhard said:


> Wow. Pretty amazing that a #6 pick in the draft would get sent down to the minors, but it's probably for the best. Webster can get in some valuable playing time and regain his confidence. When he comes back up to the big leagues, he'll be the better for it.



I think it's great. For starters it sounds like it's only for a few weeks, just to get them some playing time instead of rotting on the bench and losing confidence. 

With Webster, since Dixon, Blake, Jack, and Telfair are all playing pretty well he's not going to be seeing much playing time for awhile. This is a great way to face some competitive competition and build his talents for next year.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

The announcers tonight said it was only for a couple of weeks at the most.

Personally, I like the moves, because the guys WILL get playing time down there. Right now, Nate seems to have a rotation that he enjoys (or at least uses often enough), and if Martell and Sergei can get more experience at the NBDL, more power to 'em!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

not that suprising really , hopefully it'll work


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*



barfo said:


> barfo


"barfo" might be a little strong, but the lady in the middle in the front row might look better in say, an angora sweater.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

I've been calling for the Blazers to use the D league all season. I love the fact that we sent Martell and Monya down, but I wish we would also send down Ha.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

I want to see Martell and Monia have like, 30-some shots between them. Really get a good look at their range and what they can do with the proverbial baton.

Lineup in the last game:

VONTEEGO CUMMINGS, 29

IME UDOKA, 29 (check out his line; he's been scoring a lot of points at Shooting Guard)
http://www.nba.com/dleague/playerfile/ime_udoka/game_by_game_stats.html 

ANTHONY TERRELL, 25

RAWLE MARSHALL, 23

LUKE SCHENSCHER, 25

...Martell Webster, 19

I hope there's some sort of rule requiring signed players preferential PT.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*



barfo said:


> For those who, like me, have paid no attention whatsoever to the NBDL until now, here is the official website of the Ft. Worth Flyers:
> 
> Website
> 
> ...


Thanks for the stie.

It'll be interesting following them. Hope they do get a lot of playing time.

Are any of these games televised?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

only like one or two a week


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

Possible side effect of this move... more minutes for Outlaw.

For anybody who is feeling really down on Outlaw right now, I recommend heading to blazers.com and watching the little highlight reel they have on him - cool stuff.

Here's the team that is left with Webster and Monia moving down:

Blake/Telfair
Dixon/Jack/Smith
Khryapa/Outlaw
Randolph/Patterson
Przybilla/Ratliff/Ha


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

Nash made this move? Much to the chagrin of Nate??

Sumthing seems amiss here. :yes:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*



ABM said:


> Nash made this move? Much to the chagrin of Nate??
> 
> Sumthing seems amiss here. :yes:



Heh, I'm certain a Canzano inquest, er, report, will be forthcoming. :laugh:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

I'm pretty sure Nate would have had input on them going to the D-League. Its about time this happened, I have been clamoring for this for weeks. Now its sink or swim for these guys. If Monia and Martell can't play there, they can't play in the NBA. 

Now we also have a reason to watch some NBDL ball too!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*



ABM said:


> Heh, I'm certain a Canzano inquest, er, report, will be forthcoming. :laugh:


From his blog..



> Nash explains his thinking on Webster/Monia demotion
> I thought the team's decision, as reported by The Oregonian's Mike Tokito, to ship Martell Webster to Fort Worth of the NBDL was a good one. Webster, who went along with Sergei Monia, needed good minutes and he wasn't getting enough of them with the focus on winning games.
> 
> McMillan told Tokito:
> ...


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

I wonder if they will play tonight or if they will have to wait a few days before they are able to play?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

I think they are the only players in the NBDL that have started in the NBA this year. hopefully the games actualy help them develope.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*



hasoos said:


> Now its sink or swim for these guys. If Monia and Martell can't play there, they can't play in the NBA.


Those are my thoughts. I hope to hear about them eating up the competition. This could work out really well (giving confidence to Webster) or bring a reality check to fans that Nash might have blown the 3rd pick of the draft.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

[
Quote:
Nash explains his thinking on Webster/Monia demotion
I thought the team's decision, as reported by The Oregonian's Mike Tokito, to ship Martell Webster to Fort Worth of the NBDL was a good one. Webster, who went along with Sergei Monia, needed good minutes and he wasn't getting enough of them with the focus on winning games.

McMillan told Tokito: 
"After a day of thinking about it, I didn't want to do it simply because this is a family, and those guys are like my kids. To have to see them go, it's tough." 


Blazers GM John Nash said today: 
"With the return of Telfair it was evident that Nate was going to use Jarrett Jack some at the SG position behind Juan Dixon. That eliminated Martell's minutes and with Viktor, Ruben and Travis available at SF, there was no time for Monia. In the event of emergency, Charles Smith can fill in at either spot and we can recall either or both at any time.

"To my way of thinking, it was the right thing to do but it is a first time experiment and we will have to see how it plays out. Both were understandably disappointed." 

What Nash should have said is since I haven't done my job evening out the roster, we don't have room for all of the players we have. I have no problem sending these two guys down for playing time do to our current situation, but when will the GM be held accountable for not evening out the roster? He has said that he needs to do that several time over the last two years, but has failed to do that. When Miles comes back, Outlaw will need join those Monia nd Webster. Might as well have a full NDBL team of Blazers.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*



Peaceman said:


> [
> What Nash should have said is since I haven't done my job evening out the roster, we don't have room for all of the players we have. I have no problem sending these two guys down for playing time do to our current situation, but when will the GM be held accountable for not evening out the roster? He has said that he needs to do that several time over the last two years, but has failed to do that. When Miles comes back, Outlaw will need join those Monia nd Webster. Might as well have a full NDBL team of Blazers.


to be fair, we could have perfect ballance (three guys at every position) and there still wouldn't be enough playing time for everybody.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*



Peaceman said:


> [......When Miles comes back, Outlaw will need join those Monia nd Webster. Might as well have a full NDBL team of Blazers.


Outlaw is too old (3rd year in the NBA) to go to the NBDL. It is restricted to first and second year players. Your point is valid except the technicality.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*



BlazerFan said:


> I wonder if they will play tonight or if they will have to wait a few days before they are able to play?


Nash said tonight they'd play Weds. night.

barfo


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

Have we seen a direct quote from either Webster or Monia on this yet? I wonder how they feel about it. I hope getting kicked down to the minors doesn't further knock Webster's confidence, which seems to be his biggest problem right now.

Stepping Razor


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

Here is the link to the NBATV D-League schedule if you are fortunate enough to get that channel, so that if you want to see how Martell and Monia are doing:

http://www.nba.com/dleague/nbdl/NBA_TV_to_Televise_25_DLeague-155010-95.html


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

I was hoping to see something about it on Webster's blog but he hasn't put anything on there since 11/22/2005. Super lame.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

1 game

Arkansas at Fort Worth March 18/8 p.m. March 21/2 p.m. & March 25/noon


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

yeah monia and webster wont be on the team by then


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*



Utherhimo said:


> yeah monia and webster wont be on the team by then


I think March is too early to consider waiving those two.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

Why does Canzano say that it is a "demotion"? I'm certain that they said on TV that it was not considered a demotion. Anybody?

gatorpops


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

Seems like a waste of time if they're only down there for two weeks. They play what, about 1 or 2 games a week? I wouldn't be suprised if that couple weeks (according to Rice) turns into a couple months.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

im pretty sure they wont be on the D-League team


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

In regards to this situation, I feel this is not good for Monia and Webster. If the Blazers were going to ship them to the NBDL, they should have done it the beginning of the season. Imagine being in the NBA and then put in the NBDL, this is something that will hurt their confidence.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*



SolidGuy3 said:


> In regards to this situation, I feel this is not good for Monia and Webster. If the Blazers were going to ship them to the NBDL, they should have done it the beginning of the season. Imagine being in the NBA and then put in the NBDL, this is something that will hurt their confidence.



What if they light it up in the NBDL? I'm guessing their confidence was not high sitting on the bench. To me this is more a make or break situation.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Blazers send Monia, Webster to NBDL*

I am going to look at this through my perspective. If I was Webster, obviously I would already be working hard trying to improve my game, because, well... I am perfect in my own conjecture, but, this would really be a wake up call. I would take this at heart and work even harder, trying to learn the game and improve myself. I really don't picture Webster as some lazy kid who is nonchalantly treading his way through the NBA. He seems like someone who wants to succeed. So basically, look for him to really start working his *** off. 

Prunetang


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*



Goldmember said:


> Seems like a waste of time if they're only down there for two weeks. They play what, about 1 or 2 games a week? I wouldn't be suprised if that couple weeks (according to Rice) turns into a couple months.


I think your conclusion is perhaps correct, but the NBDL schedule seems to be very similar to the NBA schedule, more like 3 games per week.

barfo


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

Anyone know where we can look for stats of the NBDL games? Or does anyone care to just post it? I'll do it if someone will lead me to the results


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

http://www.nba.com/dleague/

:clown:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

It said the first game is tonight for them.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Martell Webster's demotion prompts 'What ifs?*



> Lorenzo Romar insists he has never played the "what-if?" game with Martell Webster.


http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sports/2002746092_umen18.html

 don't quote whole articles, it's against site rules


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Martell Webster's demotion prompts 'What ifs?*

Great article right here. I believe Webster should have went to the University of Washington. As an Oregon Duck fan, it would have been a scary thought when we would haved faced a Webster lead Husky team.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Martell Webster's demotion prompts 'What ifs?*

seriously... f the huskies... ha only kidding (well not really)

I like cheering for webster as a blazer instead of booing him from the pit at mac court.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Martell Webster's demotion prompts 'What ifs?*



> Said Roy: "I've talked with some people who know him and they said he knows he made some mistakes, he wasn't working as hard as he should have been, and he's ready to bounce back."


I'll believe it when I see it. No wonder McMillan had a short leash on Webster, he's wasn't trying hard. If Webster wants to get another chance in the NBA he needs to practice harder or else he will never make it back.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Martell Webster's demotion prompts 'What ifs?*

Pistons Board!!!


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Martell Webster's demotion prompts 'What ifs?*

He wants attention. You get more attention when you're on two boards, then one.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

*How Well Will Monia & Webster Do?*

Gerald Green was sent to the NBDL on Jan. 6. During a recent game he had 15 points in 20 minutes. It will be interesting to see how well those two players do tonight.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: How Well Will Monia & Webster Do?*

He also shot 6-15 to get 15 points.

But why would a Pistons fan care about this?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Martell Webster's demotion prompts 'What ifs?*



SolidGuy3 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. No wonder McMillan had a short leash on Webster, he's wasn't trying hard. If Webster wants to get another chance in the NBA he needs to practice harder or else he will never make it back.


I believe none of us should care what you say about our team since you are a apparent Pistons fan...
A little to quiet at their board for you?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Martell Webster's demotion prompts 'What ifs?*

"What if" you stay on the Piston's board in the future?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: How Well Will Monia & Webster Do?*

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

The Sebastian Express said:


> He also shot 6-15 to get 15 points.
> 
> But why would a Pistons fan care about this?


could we please talk hoops and stop attacking the messanger in multiple threads? Anyone who wants to chat about Blazer hoops can do that here. Thanks

STOMP


----------



## ljm (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: How Well Will Monia & Webster Do?*

check out www.espnaustin.com for a live radio broadcast of the game. starting right now.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

mms://uni1.sa.streamaudio.com/KWNX_AM

radio.

Says they're not starting. Funny.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

ime oduka starts at the 2.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: How Well Will Monia & Webster Do?*

Neither one started tonight.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

Udoka gets his first personal.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

It looks like the Flyers are going with their more seasoned veterans, instead of the youth movement.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*



wastro said:


> It looks like the Flyers are going with their more seasoned veterans, instead of the youth movement.


And they're losing big time. I blame John Nash!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*



wastro said:


> It looks like the Flyers are going with their more seasoned veterans, instead of the youth movement.


Can't imagine why. They should send Nick Billings down to the E league if they aren't going to play him. He'd match up well against Justin Timberlake or Nick Lache.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

First round of substitutions.


No dice.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: How Well Will Monia & Webster Do?*



ljm said:


> check out www.espnaustin.com for a live radio broadcast of the game. starting right now.


:greatjob: Cool, thanks.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

Martell Webster! :banana:


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: How Well Will Monia & Webster Do?*

..


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: How Well Will Monia & Webster Do?*

Webster just checked in the game :banana:


Alex Scales is having a pretty good game so far.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

For those that want to track our players in the D-League tonight:

http://www.espnaustin.com/


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

I figure they probably won't play a ton tonight.....they have to learn the offense at least a little bit. Give it a couple games and they should start getting real minutes.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*



Backboard Cam said:


> For those that want to track our players in the D-League tonight:
> 
> http://www.espnaustin.com/


mms://uni1.sa.streamaudio.com/KWNX_AM

No popups.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*



RPCity said:


> I figure they probably won't play a ton tonight.....they have to learn the offense at least a little bit. Give it a couple games and they should start getting real minutes.


They have offensive schemes in the D League? If I was scraping by on 12gs a year, I'd be just as one-on-one as everyone else.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

[sotto]

"Hey Martell; if you drive in this league, they don't knock you on your ***"


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: For those who want to track our playes in the D-League*

Is it just me, or is Webster not even getting the ball? Ball movement, people, ball movement! Get it to Webster!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Martell Webster's demotion prompts 'What ifs?*



SolidGuy3 said:


> Great article right here. I believe Webster should have went to the University of Washington. As an Oregon Duck fan, it would have been a scary thought when we would haved faced a Webster lead Husky team.


Yah, Webster is the one who should have went to college.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Martell Webster's demotion prompts 'What ifs?*



Hap said:


> Yah, Webster is the one who should have went to college.


we should pull some of these threads together. There are at least 4 different threads talking about the demotion.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Martell Webster's demotion prompts 'What ifs?*



Samuel said:


> we should pull some of these threads together. There are at least 4 different threads talking about the demotion.


good point, I'll get on that.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Martell Webster's demotion prompts 'What ifs?*

Whoa, I couldn't find this thread.

The radio guy (Joe Taylor) is calling Monia "Moo-NEE-uh"


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Martell Webster's demotion prompts 'What ifs?*



Backboard Cam said:


> Whoa, I couldn't find this thread.
> 
> The guy is calling Monia "Moo-NEE-uh"


I was mergin them. I noticed that too, about Mone eeeh uh. funny stuff.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Live Stats


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Sir-jay Moe-dee-nuh?


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Schenscher = "Shin-jer"


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I think he just called Martell 'Montel.'

Whatever, at least Montel's starting to heat it up a little bit. 3-8 shooting, 8 pts.

Nice job by our guys. Took them a while to warm up, but they're hitting shots now. Sir Jay Moe-nee-nuh!


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Sounds like Montel and Modina are playing pretty well. Major props to Nash for sending them down.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Fort Worth won it by 11, after being down 17 in the first half. Webster and Moo-NEE-uh were both 4-for-9, and it sounded to me like they both had a lot of energy. The announcer called Webster a "whirling dervish."


----------



## South Dragons Fan (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey guys this is kind of off topic a bit but rumour has it that Luke Schenscher is close to signing a contract with South Dragons an NBL (Aus League) team based in Melbourne. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

In the Columbian this morning, I read that Nate said that they both might get called back up to the Trail Blazers sometime in the beginning of Feb.


----------

